# The Wellington rooms, Liverpool



## Wrench (Jul 17, 2017)

The building was designed by the architect Edmund Aikin and built between 1815–1816 It was originally used by high society for assemblies, dance balls and parties. Between 1923 and 1940 it was the Embassy Club and was used for tea dances, classes and weddings. During WW2, the building became the first base for the Rodney Youth Centre though bomb damage in 1941 damaged all of the original ceilings with the exception of the ballroom.

The building officially opened on 1 February 1965 hosting ceilis, music, drama performances as well as serving as a base for clubs and societies.

Neo-classical in style the building's façade is Grade II listed, but it is now blackened and the building is derelict. The building was designed with a central entrance that leads into an octagonal room from which three further rooms can be accessed from. These were originally used as a drawing room, refreshment room and ballroom. The building had three separate entrances which were intend for men, ladies and sedan-chairs & carriages. The building has now been closed for about 20 years.

Current Status and Proposed Regeneration

The building has been derelict since 1997 and was placed on the National Heritage at Risk Register in 1999. The building suffers from dry rot, dampness and loss of plaster from walls and ceilings which has been exacerbated by repeated lead theft from the roof.

Plans were announced in 2016 to turn the building into a Science and Technology Hub as part of the Knowledge Quarter plans.

Emergency repairs were approved in November 2016 with the work hoping to start in February 2017. £121,000 will be spent repairing the roof and walls to prevent water getting into the building with half the money coming from Liverpool City Council and half from

*So far there is little sign of roof repairs!



I've wanted to see this place since I first heard of it last time it was open but didn't get chance, a couple of weeks ago I heard it was a walk in but once again I couldn't get there and surely by now it would be sealed again???
Well a little slithery friend of ours checked it out and it was still open so I dragged Fraggs out of bed even before his cup of tea and morning poo and off down the 62 we went.
It was still a walk in, it was beautful and within hours of us leaving I heard it was sealed once again!!!!
Skin of our teeth stuff with this one.

Visted with Fraggs, Blacksnake and a non member who's name eludes me but he was a splendid chap.​*





www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr




www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr​



www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr




www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr




www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr




www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr




www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr




www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr




www.tbolt-photography.com, on Flickr​
*8.5/10 for this one from me, not a big mooch but a really nice place
Many thanks for looking​*


----------



## krela (Jul 17, 2017)

Really nice, thanks!


----------



## Gromr (Jul 17, 2017)

That ceiling is lovely! Like this a lot.


----------



## Wrench (Jul 17, 2017)

Cheers chaps


----------



## smiler (Jul 17, 2017)

Well worth the rush, great pics, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 17, 2017)

Probably at one time you wouldn't get in without a tie, and when this building was at its best. It needs a lot of cash in order to bring this place to its greatness. Nicely photographed, some of your shots using the light to your advantage.


----------



## Wrench (Jul 17, 2017)

Thamks Smiler


----------



## Wrench (Jul 17, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Probably at one time you wouldn't get in without a tie, and when this building was at its best. It needs a lot of cash in order to bring this place to its greatness. Nicely photographed, some of your shots using the light to your advantage.



It is a lovely place and a shame it's getting wrecked by the weather although there were signs that there was some activity, lights and stuff in places so maybe it's about to start.
the light was just perfect in places
thanks very much.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 17, 2017)

This is lovely!


----------



## Wrench (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you
It is indeed a lovely place


----------



## Electric (Jul 17, 2017)

That looks brilliant. Great photos Tbolt.


----------



## Wrench (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you kindly


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 17, 2017)

I enjoyed this Tbolt, some really nice features.


----------



## Wrench (Jul 18, 2017)

Cheers jsp, it is well worth a visit if it's ever open again.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 18, 2017)

What a lovely building! Great pics mate, nice one for getting in and sharing this beauty with us!


----------



## Wrench (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks Brewtal
Been wanting in here for ages so it was an itch well scratched


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 10, 2017)

Wow I've only just come across your report, I need to get on here more often!

Sounds like we had similar lucky access I actually prefer your pics to mine lol Love the shot from up on the stage!


----------



## Wrench (Aug 10, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Wow I've only just come across your report, I need to get on here more often!
> 
> Sounds like we had similar lucky access I actually prefer your pics to mine lol Love the shot from up on the stage!



Wow high praise indeed thanks very much. It is one of those places that given the right light and the right access lol, it's very easy to take pics of.


----------

